# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Соломiя

## TATY

What is the familiar form of the Ukrainian girl's name Соломiя?

----------


## Aleph

Have never heard this name nowadays in Ukraine, even in most authentic regions like West. Ukraine.  I've heard it once while reading Shevchenko or Ivan Franko works .

----------


## ZolotayaRibka

I have an aquaintance with that name. We call her.. 
1. Сомка
2. Мия
3. Солькя

----------


## VendingMachine

> I have an aquaintance with that name. We call her.. 
> 1. Сомка
> 2. Мия
> 3. Солькя

 But she comes from the US and the weird names the diaspora folks give their children don't really count. You see, in a diaspora your ideas about your culture kinda freeze in time-space continuum, they're no longer on the same wavelength with your country of origin. A diaspora is always an ugly parody of your country of origin from long ago.

----------


## ZolotayaRibka

> Originally Posted by ZolotayaRibka  I have an aquaintance with that name. We call her.. 
> 1. Сомка
> 2. Мия
> 3. Солькя   But she comes from the US and the weird names the diaspora folks give their children don't really count. You see, in a diaspora your ideas about your culture kinda freeze in time-space continuum, they're no longer on the same wavelength with your country of origin. A diaspora is always an ugly parody of your country of origin from long ago.

 She is Ukrainian. But you know what, most everybody just calls her exactly that, Solomia.

----------


## Al Polonski

Actually, you can alter this name in any way your fantasy can go to   ::  Whether, Мія, or Соля   ::   
However, the literary right variant would be Соломійка. You can use it for both little girl or elder woman. It's just a kind informal name   ::

----------


## Gerty

I heard (or read somewere): Соломка (Solomka).

----------

